# Verizon S3 on AT&T



## wkm001 (May 31, 2012)

I dropped by an AT&T store the other day because of their awesome new pricing. I put an AT&T SIM card in and was able to make calls and connect at EDGE speeds. Is it possible to get 3G HSPA or HSPA+ using a Verizon S3 on AT&T?

I'm also using CM 10.2.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

From what I have read, no it is not. You can only get EDGE speeds.


----------

